# M/B went capput-Poor Service from ASUS Kolkata (Rashi), what to do?



## techani (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone! 
I had a m/b from asus. Its P5B-VM. Its not 3 yrs old yet so was still under warranty. It had developed some problem so i gave it to the service centre, i.e Rashi Peripherals.
Now the problem is from 10-8-09(the date on which i gave it) till today they keep saying me that the model hasnt arrived yet and so i need to call after 3-4 days. They are not at all cooperative.
What should be my next step? Shall i call the toll free no. and register a complain? Shall i ask for the service centre manager and speak to him?
Or shall i ask for a alternative m/b?
I bought it for Rs7400 approx.
Now for the alternate m/b, will they provide a model with the same value?
Which models come in that value right now, i.e Rs.7400.
I am asking u because then they wont be able to cheat me.
Plz help me...


----------



## techani (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello Digit members Digit Team plz help me...
Atleast give me the Asus board models which are priced around Rs.7500 for Intel C2D


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 9, 2009)

I would say, don't go for buying a nw MOBO right away...

Try to contact higher authorities of RASHI first, if not resolved, call ASUS India helpline and express ur problem.

Next comes consumer forum.

And, if u would like to cough up another 7500/- rather asking ur OWN mobo... look for other boards.

I find that, that board had integrated Grafix, now good boards having integrated Grafix is tough.

And, I am unable to find a good board with onboard VGA...(searched half an hour)
Let other members help u...


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

Go to their office and try to get through to some higher official first. If not, then shout the crap out of them. If still you don't get through, then go to consumer courts and register a complaint and make sure you get paid some damages for mental harassment and for work affected by poor service for 2 months!


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 9, 2009)

> I had a m/b from asus. Its P5B-VM. Its not 3 yrs old yet so was still under warranty. It had developed some problem so i gave it to the service centre, i.e Rashi Peripherals.
> Now the problem is from 10-8-09(the date on which i gave it) till today they keep saying me that the model hasnt arrived yet and so i need to call after 3-4 days. They are not at all cooperative.


First of all do you have the little pink(or whatever color) slip that they give you when you turn in your stuff for repair? If so keep it and do not speak to the technician . His opinion is moot in the matter. Each Rashi branch has a Manager you should rather talk to him. 

Now what I don't understand is that ashi doesn't give out parts to consumers directly unless you can cough up a TIN / CST number which is why I don't understand why you are giving it to them anyway. Shouldn't you be giving it to the eprson who gave you the board? 

From my dealings with Rashi heres how warranties go on old boards. 

* They see if the can repair it.
* They see if they can replace it. 
* If they can't do the above they either replace it with a similar board or compensation. 

If they refuse to the above you need to get it in writing as to why the item could not be repaired / compensated for. If you choose to from here you can move to consumer court which is a hassle. You could probably buy a new board and processor with the time and money spent on it anyway.



> Atleast give me the Asus board models which are priced around Rs.7500 for Intel C2D


Refer *deltapage.com/ the prices are as of Chennai . You should find it a wee bti less where you are I believe.


----------



## techani (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes I contacted Asus at their India helpline 2-3 times and then i got the motherboard! But a different model. Its P5Q-VM.
Plz tell me whether whats the market price of that board now. I searched myself and tried to find it out. But got a very large range.
Deltapage - 5820(or something in that range)
Rediff - 6000-8000(something)
Theitdepot - 7200(or something)
Local market - 8500-9500.
I think u get the point. Now which price to take.
Plz give me a fair idea.
Thank You to all the above people who tried to help me.
Thank u..


----------

